# Info on Condorama International • Quebec



## dmahanay (Jun 21, 2006)

Can anyone give me info on this resort in II listed in Quebec.  It doesn't even give the capacity info.  It is located right at Quebec City.  It is not listed in the TUG review or ratings.  The only II I can find is in Mont. Tremblanc.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 21, 2006)

All the units I've seen for exchange on II at this resort are 4BR, sleep 8.  There are several units available right now for exchange Nov. & December, and as Getaways in October and Nov, and if you click on one as though to book it you'll see what amenities are at the resort.

This resort is near the Mont Ste Anne ski resort.  We've stayed in that area several times, and it's very convenient to Quebec City, even for dinner, and has the best x-c skiing in the Northeast IMO.  Also good for summer hiking and enjoying Montmorency Falls (higher than Niagara) or exploring the artists and farms on Ile d'Orleans.  Good restaurants in the area.  One of my favorite spots in Canada.


----------



## dmahanay (Jun 22, 2006)

Tashamen,

How did you search in II to find out what months are available for this resort.  I tried entering Sept - Feb and came up with nothing available.  I am using a Marriott Grand Ocean Hilton Head for search??


----------



## tashamen (Jun 28, 2006)

sorry - I've been out of town for a week.

You will probably not see Condorama with the Grande Ocean - it's quality is too high.  I can't see it with a Club Intrawest Whistler or Tremblant week - only with a CI Kauai week, which has a lower quality.  There are some Nov., Dec. and March weeks available right now.  You could call II and ask if they would let you exchange in.

You should still be able to see the getaways though.


----------

